# Tia - VP2 in 3 - 6 mo. puppy class - Yeah!



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Woo hoo, Tia did really well today in her first SV show, VP2 in the 3 - 6 mo. puppy class! Yay!! We're so proud :wub: 

She received all positive comments from the judge - despite getting antsy when they were checking her bite, will have to work on that if she shows again. Will post some pic's when I receive them from the breeder.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbup: WTG!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

:happyboogie:congrats!!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks!! 

Here's a face shot, still awaiting the show pics...will post soon.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------

